# trapping beaver under ice



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

im new at trapping and would like some help and pointers on what sets to use by beaver huts under ice step by steps would be nice. 
also how to tell if the huts are being used

thnaks


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

you can usually tell if the hut is active if there is a substantial feed bed near the hut. Be careful when you walk to the hut because active beaver keep the ice thin.

As far as trapping goes, try to position your connibear (that's what I use) to be right in front of the exit from the hut. Cut a 6' or so (depending on the water depth) poles and attach the connibear to it by using the spring holes and do your best to get the trap at the exit.

One other way which I have had success is to do the exact same thing, but don't position the trap at the exit. Try to put the trap where you think there runway is, but just underneath the ice. Before you submerge the trap put a whole bunch of popal brush around it, try your best to make it hard for them to get at it and have to get close to the trigger. This also camo's your trap pretty good, and the beaver love the popal brush. Chances are they will get to close to the trigger and get caught. Believe it or not I have had really good success with that set.


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the info ill try it
any one else have any input


----------



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

maanjus11 said:


> you can usually tell if the hut is active if there is a substantial feed bed near the hut. Be careful when you walk to the hut because active beaver keep the ice thin.
> 
> not always true the easyest way is to look at the hut 2-3 days after a snow the top will have no snow because of the brething will melt the snow on top.. :strapped: :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not when it's -20!


----------

